# Axe7245



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Will an AXE7245 whichhas been used with a DC series work with a cumulative or differential shunt compound motor? Are any wiring changes or different potbox required?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

poprock1 said:


> Will an AXE7245 whichhas been used with a DC series work with a cumulative or differential shunt compound motor? Are any wiring changes or different potbox required?


I suspect so. But do not use a differential compound motor. I have used a standard Curtis series motor controller on a compound motor without modification. Works well. Potbox need not change. There can be situations needing attention depending on the particular motor's degree of compounding and design/application voltage. And motor reversing becomes more complex.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you Major. According to the diagrams I have A1+ to F1+ and A2- to F2- is cumulative compound and the one to use. Thanks


----------

